# Would you recognize Kontakt? I tried to create a nice UI and skin for Kontakt...



## Dynamitec (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi everybody!

I did a complete redesign of my ui (and most parts of my script). Just take look:







What do you think? Take a look at my idea for the string entering problem...it works like a cell phone.

I really like the challange of creating things with a limited languange like KSP. UI + Presetmangament > 2500 lines KSP (uncompiled). You'll be able to quickly change more than 50 Parameters of my guitar script with only 9 UI elements (9 without the preset rename UI)...all of this over 50 parameters can be saved into one of 25 preset slots.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Dyn.... That looks AWESOME!!!!! 

Way to integrate the skin with the GUI!!!!!

Nice cell phone text module.... everything looks very slick.


Nils also did a great test input module....






Here is the code if you want it... although your module looks very hip!!! 

http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/TextEditDemoSource.html (source code) (with syntax highlighting)
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/TextEditDemo.zip (npk (script preset) file) - for trying it out.


Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Thonex! Thank you! I know Nils Script. But i had to minimize the number of buttons to fit my UI  Hehe...and now i think it really fits. 

BTW: I found out some problems with my guitar script (patternmode doesn't work on keyboard like i want it too, so i have to rewrite a lot this week. But now it will even be more flexible than with my old script. I cleared out a lot of code and i'm really, really, really looking forward to start sampling


----------



## Thonex (Jul 11, 2006)

Dyn,

Did you figure out a way to name presets??

What is the text input module for?


Thanks,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 11, 2006)

It's for renaming presets...  Since it don't use menus for presets this is no problem. You can select a preset slot with a knob (0,24) and right to the knob the name of the preset is shown (Presetname is "Test" in my attached picture)

Btw: Every single parameter is changed with the same knob. This knob always has the unit percent. Right to the knob is a label which shows the calculated parameter. For example: 0% >> 0ms, 50% >> 50ms, 100% > 100ms. I have an array that contain all maximal values of each paramter, so i can always calculate it on the fly... i found out that this is the best way to get around the most limits of KSP. As i want to make my guitar as flexible as possible you'll be able to set up almost every possible parameter...fade and blend time between different notes in different modes (sustain, legato, arpeggio, standard), you can set every single time (time for auto sweep, time for auto alternation, etc.) and you'll be able to set up and fine tune my humanizer. It's amazing that small changes (as you wrote in a earlier post => about strumming and that i should sound more natural) which are almost unhearable can change the feeling of realism a lot.


----------



## Thonex (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Dyn,

This all sounds great... and it all looks very clean... that is quite an accomplishment because that K2 GUI can get cluttered up pretty fast.

Have you thought about how many velocity zones you'll sample?

With K2 you could even have the "transparent" compessor mode... where no matter what velocity level is triggered... the volume can be attenuated via a script without using a plug-in compressor... then again... the "sound" of a compressor is usually a desired thing for electric guitars.


So many possibilities.... you could use flex envelopes that can be triggered via a script to have a really long fade in.... or maybe have a midi volume pedal send CC data to the (now fixed) change_vol () command....

Anyway.... it sounds like you're having fun doing this... the sampling sessionis going to be a lot of work but you'll already have the engine ready to go.

Look forward to hearing some samples.


Cheers,

T


----------



## Dynamitec (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Thonex...

i don't really know. What do you think? I have to choose between more velocity layers and less round rubin notes or more round rubin notes and less velocity layers. I don't have sooo much time. I calculated with 3 Layers and 3 Round Rubin Notes i'll have >13000 Samples... But i'm going to think 4 Layers would be better. Notes above 110 would be more noiser and little bit distorted... I urgently need minimum 3 Round Rubin Notes since i want to do 3 Guitars (Left, Middle, Right) without Phasingproblems and without using artifical tricks (like those detune and pitch up tools)


----------



## Thonex (Jul 12, 2006)

well... are you planning on sampling at half-step intervals or whole-tone intervals (every fret or every other fret)? If you do every other fret you are cutting you work by 50%.... and this would allow for more RR and more velocity layers at the same price.

Maybe you could run a little test where you record yourself for a couple of hours.... do every fret and then make 2 patches... 1 with every fret , the other every other fret and see if there is a big difference... 

I use some Hans Zimmer guitar stuff that is sampled less than whole-steps and I use the TKT (artificial RR) script and it works very well on guitar... something to think about.

Cheers,

T


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 12, 2006)

Benj very nice work! Nice skin man... you really got talent.

I think that 4 layers is a bit of overkill for guitars. Personally i think that 2 layers is enough because you can always compensate for the missing layers with some good filter programming but you can't do the same for round robins. Just what i think though :- )


----------

